# Biting the hand that feeds them.



## Fern (Sep 28, 2015)

Syrian refugees, Why aren't the media showing the 'true' situation. They, Syrians,  won't eat or drink anything provided by the Red Cross because they have a christian symbol.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRhI0Xqv5Rc


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2015)

I saw something about the refugees being angry about being held up trying to pass through Macedonia, I think. How stupid it seems to refuse free food!!! I noticed a few children however, were allowed to take packages.

/www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/3i2dmd/refugees_in_europe_throwing_away_aid_packages/


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 28, 2015)

Insanity

RR the reddit link doesn't work for me.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh sorry Warrigal. It is a bad link.

 Just search for  reddit.com and type in a search; upper right corner for refugees, etc. It IS insane and I agree with Fern's question; Why aren't the media showing it?


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 28, 2015)

Speaking of the media, the Guardian says something else about the reason they were refusing food from the police, not the Red Cross.



> Friday 4 September 2015
> 
> _Hundreds of people remained on a train in the Hungarian town of Bicske over Thursday night following a botched attempt by authorities to move on some of the thousands gathered in Budapest’s main railway station.
> 
> ...



So, it would appear that it had nothing to do with a Christian symbol on the food. The anger was about being tricked into going to a camp. Perhaps the reason why it is not appearing in the media is because it is not a true story.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 28, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> Insanity
> 
> RR the reddit link doesn't work for me.



No me.
Don't worry for them though.
Once they get to the land of milk and honey and benefits and free NHS care and free schooling and houses with the rent paid by the state, they will soon regain their appetite!


----------



## chic (Sep 29, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> No me.
> Don't worry for them though.
> Once they get to the land of milk and honey and benefits and free NHS care and free schooling and houses with the rent paid by the state, they will soon regain their appetite!



I'm afraid you're too right about that.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 29, 2015)

They want to go to Germany, not the UK.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2015)

Hmmm. Facts are a good thing.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 29, 2015)

Now there's a push to get internet access access to the camps so that they can use their laptops and tablets.

Those poor people, having to exist without access to Facebook.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 29, 2015)

They have families, Laurie. 
Every new country that they cross apparently requires a new sim card for the phone.
Facebook may be the best way to let people know that they are OK.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 29, 2015)

So interesting to watch the xenophobia.. and falsehoods crop up... and be disproven... Why are people so eager to hate?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2015)

I think people are afraid their standard of living will be negatively affected in any  number of ways by an influx of "those people." Dehumanising them is one  way of rationalising poor treatment. If it is their fault they don't deserve help.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 29, 2015)

Not to mention the fear that seems to prevail... the fear that someone else... some undeserving subhuman is getting something the good people already here are not.


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 29, 2015)

Have you noticed the majority of these people are males in the 20-30s,why is that?


Think about this....A record 522,124 migrants and refugees have arrived in Europe by sea this year.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 29, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Have you noticed the majority of these people are males in the 20-30s,why is that?
> 
> 
> Think about this....A record 522,124 migrants and refugees have arrived in Europe by sea this year.



Do we know this for a FACT?  Or are those the pictures being selectively shown to us by the Media?   Is there any estimation of the make up of the refugees from a reliable source.   If there is a fight going on.. of course only the younger males would be involved... not the women and children.. so I wouldn't place to much stock in the media selected pictures.. We know the media is not above skewing the information and coverage.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 29, 2015)

There are certainly women and children among the dead in the Mediterranean.
Perhaps only the strongest make it to the end of the journey.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 29, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> They want to go to Germany, not the UK.



Come on Warrigal.
With respect, please don't fall for that one.
Most of them SAY that , but do they really mean it?
Please keep in mind, that once they have been registered and accepted, THEN they can go anywhere they want inside the EU.
And just guess where that might be?

After all, once in the UK there is an unbelievable amount of goodies waiting here for them.

Free Housing, Schooling, National Health Care, Money for FOOD for both them and their children, and benefits it would take me hours to explain here.

Going to Germany is just like the Trojan Horse.
Once inside THAT, there  is the key to all sorts of goodies, provided by us MUG BRITS!! 

Well. Please use your imagination now.
Where wuld YOU go in that situation?
Cheers!


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 29, 2015)

Fern said:


> Syrian refugees, Why aren't the media showing the 'true' situation. They, Syrians,  won't eat or drink anything provided by the Red Cross because they have a christian symbol.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRhI0Xqv5Rc



It's called forcing the narrative. Repeat the desired story over and over it becomes the reality for many. There's old saying: Beggars cannot be choosers.

Reports this week that facebook wants to or plans to censor posts they consider anti immigrant what ever that is. Even Merkel took shots at Zuckerberg because he's zeroing in on Germany right now.

These immigrants, mostly ILLEGAL need to reminded that Beggars Cannot Be Choosers. Or appreciate what they do have even if it's help from a Christian organization.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 29, 2015)

To hear some talk here.... perhaps we should load them all into boxcars.... and..... well..... you know..


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> To hear some talk here.... perhaps we should load them all into boxcars.... and..... well..... you know..



Now come on QuickSilver, I think that is uncalled for.

I am very sure that no one here wishes the genuine refugees, or more likely economic migrant any harm at all.
In fact, only good luck would be wished for them.

BUT, as far as I am concerned enough is enough is enough in respect of immigration.
The UK is FULL, and our critical services like schools and hospitals and housing etc. etc. etc. 
(Well, you get the picture?) just CANNOT COPE.

The UK has always welcomed immigrants with open arms and been very good to them.

We had nearly 400,000 imigrants here last year, and they are still pouring in.
This has to stop.
NOW!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 29, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> Now come on QuickSilver, I think that is uncalled for.
> 
> I am very sure that no one here wishes the genuine refugees, or more likely economic migrant any harm at all.
> In fact, only good luck would be wished for them.
> ...




No you don't wish them harm...... But where are they going to go?  Back to Syria?   I don't think my remark was uncalled for at all...   No solutions being offered only "we don't want them"...   so what do you think will befall them if not harm?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2015)

QS people will always find ways to rationalise poor behaviour.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> No you don't wish them harm...... But where are they going to go?  Back to Syria?   I don't think my remark was uncalled for at all...   No solutions being offered only "we don't want them"...   so what do you think will befall them if not harm?



From what I see of them, both syrians and economic migrant, most of them look young and fighting fit to me.
Perhaps they should stay at home and fight for their country?

And I repeat, you said...

'To hear some talk here.... perhaps we should load them all into boxcars.... and..... well..... you know'...

Where you not saying that some of us here perhaps think we sould load them into box cars and send them by train to the gas chambers like Hitler did?

If you didn't mean that, well.....you know...what did you mean?

If you Did mean that then this is uncalled for.
If you didn't mean that, then I apologise right now profusely.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 29, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> From what I see of them, both syrians and economic migrant, most of them look young and fighting fit to me.
> Perhaps they should stay at home and fight for their country?
> 
> And I repeat, you said...
> ...



It was exactly what I meant.. It seems to me that far too many would be all to happy to see them put in a boxcar and sent back to Syria to be slaughtered by ISIS rather than have to deal with the issue..  

  and how do you know that ALL of them are young and fighting fit... by what you see on TV?  Seriously.. the Media only puts what it chooses in the news...  Young Syrians rioting is news.... camps of old people and women and children is not... DO you expect to see the women and children fighting?


----------



## BobF (Sep 29, 2015)

Maybe it is time to get the UN to do what we were doing some many years back.   Rather that take them in as refugees we put some people into these out of control countries, UN troops, and then teach the people how to live among themselves and those the don't like that, become prisoners of the UN sponsored areas.   Yes, that is what we did for a number of years but in recent years we are telling all dissatisfied to come to us we will protect you and feed you.   We have doctors to treat you and we don't mind if we have to change our religion and language to make it happen either. 

   We and those people would all do better if they were helped to live in their home lands at peace with their own peoples.   This bunch of killers deserve to be humbled and beaten, not rewarded as they destroy their own countries and peoples they don't like.

We are showing ourselves to be less that strong and brave and killer folks love to push hard on admitted weaklings that won't fight back.   We are our own worst enemies these days.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It was exactly what I meant.. It seems to me that far too many would be all to happy to see them put in a boxcar and sent back to Syria to be slaughtered by ISIS rather than have to deal with the issue..
> 
> and how do you know that ALL of them are young and fighting fit... by what you see on TV?  Seriously.. the Media only puts what it chooses in the news...  Young Syrians rioting is news.... camps of old people and women and children is not... *DO you expect to see the women and children fighting?*



Of course I don't QuickSilver.
But it would be nice to see the young and fit fighting back. just a little bit.

And I STILL think what you intimated there about what some people off this forum would want is uncalled for.

Anyway, I have said my bit to you, and we are obviously going to have to beg to differ.
So be it.

However, I always enjoy reading your posts, so no hard feeling as far as I am concerned.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 29, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> Of course I don't QuickSilver.
> But it would be nice to see the young and fit fighting back. just a little bit.
> 
> And I STILL think what you intimated there about what some people off this forum would want is uncalled for.
> ...



What some people on this forum want is not the only place  I was referring to... It was the "General" conversation out there... in the Media.. on Talk Shows.. On the internet.. and other social media.   It's disturbing..   But I apologize if you took personal offense.   It was not intended..


----------



## Laurie (Sep 29, 2015)

Germany has just restricted refugees from  from Kosovo, Montenegro and Albania from seeking asylum in Germany as they are considered safe countries .

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-34392080

Incidentally, if you scroll down, the reference says that Germany alone expects 1,000,000 refugees  this year.


----------



## Debby (Sep 29, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> Come on Warrigal.
> With respect, please don't fall for that one.
> Most of them SAY that , but do they really mean it?
> Please keep in mind, that once they have been registered and accepted, THEN they can go anywhere they want inside the EU.
> ...




I think it's a good policy when considering ANY issue, to look strictly at the facts on the ground today rather than attempting to surmise what a person's FUTURE intentions are.  When you start seeing them abandoning Germany for the UK, then your point will be made.  Til then, assumptions and imaginings.  By the way, I've heard that Germany has a pretty good program to help those people too you know.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> What some people on this forum want is not the only place  I was referring to... It was the "General" conversation out there... in the Media.. on Talk Shows.. On the internet.. and other social media.   It's disturbing..   But I apologize if you took personal offense.   It was not intended..



Hi Quicksilver.
There is no need to apolgise to me, as I didn't take offence at your post at all.
It takes a lot more than that to offend me!layful:

This Syrian and all immigration, is a VERY emotive subject for a lot of people, and strongly opposing views are only to be expected.

No come on. Give us a cuddle !


----------

